# Another  CORSAIR 800D  arg-ist  W.C  with Acrylic and Copper pipe  and  acrylic Midplate.



## arg-ist (Dec 30, 2014)

Another  CORSAIR 800D  arg-ist  W.C  with Acrylic and Copper pipe  and  acrylic Midplate.







6 of my worklogs are completed it is time  to beginn  with another  Project.

This time  a  CORSAIR  800 D  to mod. Watercooled with acrylic and copper pipes and acrylic midplate as waterdistrubutor.








new case is an old friend  CORSAİR 800D.









The original case










What I want to achieve are:


To modify  800D case

To instal watercooling1x loop with 2x rads (Push-pull)

To install liquid cooling  via  Copper  and acrylic pipe.

To use a special distributor for water distribution as midplate, laser cutted.

To enlarge the case for radiator fans since it is not wide enough.




MB
ASUS  R4 Black Edition

WB for  MB
EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE Nickel Plexi Clean CSQ

Cpu
Core i7 4820K  2011 3.7GHz 10MB


WB  for CPU
EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ  Nickel Plexi


Video card
2X  ZOTAC GTX780 AMP! GDDR5 3GB 384BIT NVIDIA GEFORCE DX11.1


WB  for Video
2X EK-FC TİTAN SE  Nikel Plexi -Clean CSQ


RAM
AVEXİR CORE SERİES 8X4


Rezervuar
EK –X2 250mm


PSU
CORSAİR Prof. Ser. Gold AX1200 — 80 PLUS


Rad

1x  Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 360mm

1x  Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 240



Pump
Swiftech MCP655™ Series 12 VDC Water Pumps - With Speed Control



Shroud
1x Koolance 4-Fan Radiator Shroud, Black


Fittings
30x Bitspower G1/4" Matte Black Enhance Dual Multi-Link For Acrylic Tube OD 12MM


Fans
12x CORSAIR Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition High Static Pressure 120mm Case fun




The case naked




















Adding a backplate for  the new case









The new place  for  MONSTA 240 and  SWİFTECH 655 pump


----------



## HammerON (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm in. Let's see what you can do


----------



## arg-ist (Jan 3, 2015)

UPDATE  03.01.2015

Made an alu midplate for  plexi water distrubutor.


































Midplate and backplate mat black painted


----------



## arg-ist (Jan 13, 2015)

update 13.01.2015


to enlarge the case , fans were taken out   of the case

I made a radiator shroud for fans 














and used a self made lazer cutted  rad grill on the shroud












Corsair 800 D has a 360 rad gril on the top.

I want to use  an Alphacool UT 60 – 480 RAD  on the top  of the case . therfore  ı added 4th  
 120 mm   fangrill with drilling .













but there was  a problem to mount the 480 rad  . on the top of the case was a pit  5mm for 360 rads









these coused problems  at the inside and  outside.. ı solved these problem with a  120 mm gasket at the inside and a  self made 5mm  rubber 360 gasket at outside..

Alphacool UT 60  480  mounted on the topwith push-pull fans and Koollance shroud

480 mm rad mounted on the top













pull fans mounted with koolance shroud











And Monsta 240 mounted  at his place.













One of Connection threads   from  Monsta  , was used for  draining with a single rotary 90 adapter and a mini valve of Bitspower.












becouse pull fanns of monsta was at outside of the case. , it was made an shroud  onthe backcover.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks awesome so far. Keep up the great work!


----------



## arg-ist (Jan 23, 2015)

update  23.01.2015

and planning  the way for cupper pipes from MB(White line)(blue acrylic)







and next planning  of acrylic pipes (blue line)







and bending of copper pipes.












































in and out pipes of 480 rad changed


----------



## arg-ist (Feb 1, 2015)

UPDATE 01.02.2015


New 5.25 cages with 60 mm depth instead of original 180 mm depht









Added  CPU acrylic pipes















working  a bit more with pipes  of southbridge  and  (VRM / MOSFETs) modüle . changed angels of  bending…












the green marked  pipes  must be  riht angle and the the pipes blue marked must be paralel

and done…
















 and  the hight  of the pipes.the distance between MB and  pipes was  100mm and it  is downloaded to  50 mm

























acrylic pipes of video cards added. ( only  one videocard is at photo)


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2015)

More great work!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 1, 2015)

Coming along very nicely


----------



## arg-ist (Feb 6, 2015)

UPDATE 06.02.2015

And what ı want to do. Black plexi and blood red  fluid with ROG logo.









And  drawn with corel to cut with lazer.













To separate PSU  from  watercooling ,and to hide the cablles   ı made a seperatör.















 added a  filport  to the case.
















the topmost  black plexi cutted with laser  to control the dimensions .






















illuminated  relief rog logo









Added   gromets for cables.


----------



## arg-ist (May 16, 2015)

after the break due to illness ,  ı add new updates.


Becouse there  is no place at 5.25 bay  for SSD s  and HDD,  ı made  special trays for them . I used 15X15mm  Alu  T  Profil.
















And trays mounted  to HDD  and  SSD

















And  all mounted  to the case.










The plexi Water distrubutor has  4 layers.










1-  5mm black plexi  at buttom

2-  10mm clear plexi  (with  lazercutted water channels) in the middle

3-  5mm clear plex on the top i for fittings

4-  2mm black plexi as mask


First bonding acrylic sheets with cloroform.   layers  2 and 3










 Two layers bounded with cloroform











First leak test

















And leak test  passed with success.



Dont use metal drils













tapping and preparing for fittings


----------



## arg-ist (Jan 27, 2016)

A much delayed update . Sorry.





Next step,  bonding the buttom  black plexi  from the inside.









And bonding  the top plexi as mask  with logo















The    black  plexi mask  at the top is 5mm  larger from all sides  to illuminate  the main plexi  with a strip led.















And  with led strips to control















Acrylic tube  fittings mounted  to distributör.

































The 2.nd  leak test with green fluid. The fluid was  a brite grenn primochill









  but it seems as a dark pastel fluid becouse of black buttom plexi.









quick  illuminated to see the real color.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## arg-ist (Feb 5, 2016)

ORGANİZİNG 5.25” DRİVE BAYS  1

The depht of my 5.25  drive bays  is only 60 mm. Bu ı want to use it


1 -  I  want to use the  ON- OF  control panel of corsair 800D.






2- I want to use my  Thermaltake media lab






3- I want to turn of the power  of the HDD if  it is necessary.

I could use  my self built  4 way HDD  switcher










































But ı made a new controller for leds and HDD switcher together

I have  3 ledsrips in the case and   6  leds on blocks. I want   turn  of the leds strips and dimm if it is necessary . Therefore ı usued 5 K ohm  ON-OF  pottanciometers. And red leds to see the on- of  positions.

And  one 2 way ON-OF switch for HDD  with a yellow led on


----------



## arg-ist (Mar 8, 2016)

A very very late update.. sorry.

4 - I want   t to use a fan controller , Lamptron FC5 V3,  to control  rad fans (13 fanns on 240rad and 480 rad - push-pul)








And control  the  fluid temps  at rad outputs  , with aquacomputer inline sensors  on  Lamptron








I will to  monitor the pumps speed on lamptron and control the pumpspeed  with FC5V3 (it has 30 watt outpoot per chanell)

But my old  swiftech 655 has no  tacho output  to  monitor accurately the pumps speed. İt must be modified .

First the tacho outpoot must be found on the PCB








scraped the coating off the little circle at PCB  with a dremel  till I   see  copper .














Soldered  a  3 rd wire to monitor the  pump speed








Changed the power cables and  used a 3 pin female  fan connector , to connect it to fan controller.








You can see the speed of pump  on  LCD Display  and adjust the speed  with knob at  Lamptron FC5
V3


















Something to add:

Swiftech 655 pump is working at

Nominal voltage 12 V DC

Nominal power (@ 12 V) 24 W

Nominal current (@ 12 V) 2 amps

Therefore you need a digital fan controller min 25 watt  to control  it over fan controller.

But to see only  the speed of the pump,you cann use   any digital fan controller.

T o do this you must add the yellow  tacho cable of pump , to the yellow tacho kable  of fan controller.






That is all.


----------



## arg-ist (Apr 16, 2016)

The last tubings between pump-midplate-and 240 monsta  done .

Pump isoliert







The  bottom  chamber is  red  illuminated.  And controlled with a dimmer from panel ,   to vary the brightness of a light . I want a  dark room..







You can dimm






Darker







And darker







And darker…







And you can shut of.


----------



## arg-ist (Jun 12, 2016)

missing photos added.

recent addıtıons to the case…

There  is  a problem on most  Mainboards   if we cool it   with   MB Waterblock…

You must see  this image








İnstead of the  BLACK  BEAUTY  of  rampege 4 extrem black edition.
I think  , ıt is one of the best design









I planned to use  the original  cooler of the MB but painted .









But it was not all … cooler   does not cover all  the metal look . there  is  5-6 mm  space
  between  EL I/O shield and   cooler   .









therfore  ı mounted  an   U  shaped  2mm black plexi ,









and  then  mounted  the cooler.


the results






















My firend   wanted   to see some  logos  on his Case.He likes the logos… I draw  3  logos  for  the case. And laser cutted  all together. but the pieces were too small  and  there   was too many parts.
I came home with a great plastic  bag
…






Took quite long to classify..

A  Repuclic of gamers  logo (relief) and illuminated








And  special logo for my friend to SLİ bridge .

  his name is   Salih SakSAK   , I made a logo from the first letters of the name…  SSS
(relief) and illuminated .


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 13, 2016)

Thats looking pretty good. How did you shape the sheet steel in your first pictures? I'm starting to learn to weld for automotive applications. Being able to shape sheet steel like that would be rather useful.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 13, 2016)

Love the hard work OP is putting into the case, lighting especially.

@ste2425  shaping is pretty easy if you have the right tools, a metal bender like an aluminum siding brake might be useful for sheet metal if its durable enough.

I'm guessing that for smaller edges is the old hammer and anvil way.


----------



## arg-ist (Jun 13, 2016)

ste2425 said:


> Thats looking pretty good. How did you shape the sheet steel in your first pictures? I'm starting to learn to weld for automotive applications. Being able to shape sheet steel like that would be rather useful.



Thanks
I used aluminium sheet not  steel.  ofcourse with a metal bender.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 13, 2016)

arg-ist said:


> Thanks
> I used aluminium sheet not  steel.  ofcourse with a metal bender.



Ha now i feel daft, that seems blindingly obvious now. Like how do you toast bread? err with a toaster.


----------

